# anyone try mixing a rub with a mixer/whisk?



## indygreg (May 27, 2011)

i am about to make another batch of jeffs rub and it takes us forever to sift all the brown sugar to get the lumps out.  i would think a blender would just pack up in the bottom.  i am thinking of trying our industrial strength stand mixer with the whisk beaters.  any thoughts?

greg


----------



## flash (May 27, 2011)

I use one of those old porcelain pill crushers.


----------



## meateater (May 27, 2011)

A small food processor will work, just a few quick spins will work.


----------



## indygreg (May 29, 2011)

sucess.  i used our kitchenaid stand mixer and it worked well.  put the whisk beater in it.  way easier than sifting.  it had a few find lumps but no more than it gets doing it the other way and i apply the rub with a shaker can which has small holes that don't let any clumps come through. 

hope this helps someone.

greg


----------



## cliffcarter (May 29, 2011)

Substitute turbinado sugar for the brown sugar, it won't clump, has the same molasses content and carmelizes at a higher temp than BS. JM2C.


----------



## n2dabluebbq (May 29, 2011)

agree with cliffcarter. and we also use a kitchen aid mixer. because hell it is usually a lot of rub at one time. plus it's a ton easier to do. especially when brisket is one rub pork is another and yet chicken another still.


----------



## dangyankee (May 29, 2011)

I used a whisk until a few weeks ago when I realized both of mine were in the dishwasher and I needed to get some rub mixed and on the meat before going out for the evening, so I grabbed my electric hand mixer and was done in a fraction of the time--not a lump to be seen.

The only time I'll be using a whisk again is if the beaters are in the dishwasher. or there's a power outage...


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2011)

If you use a sugar bear it helps eliminate lumps in brown sugar - I too like turbanado but this really does work


----------

